# tv tuner



## blpwrs3 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a SD directv box but want to use my computer as the tv. I was told with a tv tuner I would be able to do this. Directv told me to have the channel on my computer to 3 and use the directv remote to change channels. My question is if I have a tv tuner that is also a video capture will I be able to record or do I still have to have a dvr from Directv. I have windows 7 and windows media center.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

blpwrs3 said:


> I have a SD directv box but want to use my computer as the tv. I was told with a tv tuner I would be able to do this. Directv told me to have the channel on my computer to 3 and use the directv remote to change channels. My question is if I have a tv tuner that is also a video capture will I be able to record or do I still have to have a dvr from Directv. I have windows 7 and windows media center.


I have a computer with Vista Media Center hooked up to my Directv receiver and I am able to record programs without the Directv DVR. Does your PC's TV Tuner come with an IR Blaster? IF so, you can use it to change the channels on your Directv receiver thru the Windows Media Center 's interface.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's the reply I answered in your thread on SatelliteGuys.

"If you want to record or view DirecTV channels using the PC's tuner/capture card then you need a DirecTV receiver. I assume the PC tuner/capture card has composite inputs (R/W/Y) then use those outputs on the receiver. These will give you a better recording than the RF input. You can use the tuner/capture card's tuner for recording from an antenna."


----------

